# Anyone heard of this brand.....



## Zezzah (Oct 26, 2006)

Has anyone heard of "Catfish Lighting"? It's some brand of lighting. I was wondering if these lights were any good for the planted aquarium!

:: Catfish Lighting > Lights ::

If any of you have this brand...could u please give me your comments on it? I'd be willing to spend $60.00 on lights if I knew they'd work and I wasn't just waisting my money. It just seems so cheap and I'm a newbie when it comes to lighting the planted aquarium. From the research I've done on lighting...these seem alright. I could just be stupid though! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

What are you lighting?


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

looks like their bulb selection is tuned in more for Marine. as all of their "daylight" bulbs are 12,000K. the fixtures look kinda cool tho.


----------



## Zezzah (Oct 26, 2006)

I've got a 55 gal and want to start housing plants. I'm tired of fake.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

I believe you get what you pay for, and if it seems to good to be true it probably is.

Just bite the bullet and buy quality lighting that will make you happy for years.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Two 4' shoplights with electronic ballasts at Home Depot would run you about $16. You would need to purchase some 4' T-8 flourescent tubes also but that is not a bad price for 2 wpg on your tank. I am running three of these shoplights over a 75g growout tank right now and things grow very well.

If the shoplight look isn't your thing, for another $20 or so you can get enough MDF for a DIY hood and stand and have the pride knowing you built it yourself and saved some money too  A can of black spraypaint will do wonders on the outside of the shoplights to cut down on the stark white look also.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

They do not list a physical address or phone #. This is a not good sign. Run away.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Looks like they are Jebo fixtures. All their products look the same as the ones on aquatraders.com for like double the price. Kind of shady that they don't state their products are made by jebo. I would stay away if I were you.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

There was a thread on either APC or the "other forum" about Jebo fixtures catching on fire...I'd stay away if I were you.


----------



## Zezzah (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Zezzah (Oct 26, 2006)

Is the Odyssea brand any good?


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

> Is the Odyssea brand any good?


It is my understanding that Odyssea/Jebo is the same brand.


----------

